# Wet Dream by Luis Batista



## Luis Batista (15 Sep 2015)

*Aquarium -* 100 x 30 x 45
*Filtration -* JBL E900
*Heater -* TetraTec HT 150W - 25/26ºC
*Light -* DIY T5 4X39W with individual reflectors 10h a day
- 1x Sylvania Aquastar 10000K 
- 1x Sylvania Grolux
- 2x  Osram Cool daylight 6500K 

*Hardscape:*
Top Substrate - 14L Akadama Hard Quality
Bottom Substrate - 5Kg JBL AquaBasis plus
Red Moor Wood

*Plants:*
Cryptocoryne Green
Anubia sp. "Petite"
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia)
Christmas Moss
Alternanthera rosanervig
Flame Moss
Micranthemum sp. "Montecarlo"
Pogostemon erectus
Myriophyllum Matogrossense 
Ludwigia sp. Red
Myriophyllum tuberculatum
Echinodorus "red diamond"
Ludwigia repens rubin
Pogostemon helferi
Nymphoides hydrophylla 'Taiwan'
Blyxa japonica

*Fauna:*
1 Corydora aeneus
1 Corydora aeneus véu
3 Corydora sterbai
2 Corydora Paleatus
40 cardinal tetra
10 Tetra Glowlight
6 Otocinclus affinis
10 Caridina multidentata
2 Ramirezi electric blue
3 stiphodon ornatus
5 hyphessobrycon ornatus
8 Corydora habrosus
? red cherrys and wilds

*Water Change:*
70/80% every week

*Fertilization:*
Macros:

20ml - 3 times a week
NO3 - 30 ppm
PO4 -8 ppm
K - 27 ppm
GH Booster - CA-30ppm Mg-10ppm

Micros:
APFUK’s Chelated Trace Elements:
20ml 3 times a week
Fe - 1ppm

Pressurized CO2 about 4-5 bps with a Inline Atomizer


----------



## Martin in Holland (16 Sep 2015)

You dream in Dutch?...lol...Great tank, nice healthy looking plants


----------



## Luis Batista (16 Sep 2015)

Martin in China said:


> You dream in Dutch?...lol...Great tank, nice healthy looking plants


Its my first attempt of a planted tank.
When i start planting didnt even know about dutch style aquariums but yes, now i realize that this is the kind of layout that i like

Thanks Martin

Cumprimentos,
Luís Batista

Sent from my Nokia 3310!


----------



## Dave wants nano (16 Sep 2015)

That's a beautiful aquarium you have there Luis.


----------



## Luis Batista (16 Sep 2015)

Dave wants nano said:


> That's a beautiful aquarium you have there Luis.


Thanks Dave
Its the best i can do with the limited size of the tank for a dutch

Cumprimentos,
Luís Batista

Sent from my Nokia 3310!


----------



## osullivanmichael2 (25 Sep 2015)

Trying to figure out how to do something like this, I love your tank!  Amazing job! And even more impressive as its your first scape ! Maybe in 6 months or so I will have something resembling it.  Great job


----------



## Luis Batista (26 Sep 2015)

osullivanmichael2 said:


> Trying to figure out how to do something like this, I love your tank!  Amazing job! And even more impressive as its your first scape ! Maybe in 6 months or so I will have something resembling it.  Great job



Thanks!

Just read a lot, today we have all the information that we need at the distance of a mouse click.


Luís Batista

Sent from my Nokia 3310!


----------



## zozo (26 Sep 2015)

Was expecting something else.... But indeed sexy tank, love the way the carpet curves. Nice idea, looks great.


----------



## Luis Batista (26 Sep 2015)

zozo said:


> Was expecting something else.... But indeed sexy tank, love the way the carpet curves. Nice idea, looks great.



Thanks.

What was you expecting?


----------



## zozo (27 Sep 2015)

Luis Batista said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What was you expecting?



Haha. Just kidding..  With a title like Wet Dream maybe some like this, but than she wouldn't look so good with her wearing scuba gear..




You did a very nice job.. Beautiful tank..


----------



## Marius_20 (2 Oct 2015)

Beautiful tank.


----------



## hixy (25 Oct 2015)

lovely tank well done


----------



## PARAGUAY (26 Oct 2015)

Luis your Red Plants look brilliant as does the whole tank,the 10 hr photoperiod and 4 T5 was that a gradual increase to accomodate the reds,?


----------



## Luis Batista (26 Oct 2015)

PARAGUAY said:


> Luis your Red Plants look brilliant as does the whole tank,the 10 hr photoperiod and 4 T5 was that a gradual increase to accomodate the reds,?



I start a few months back with just 2 T5, about 0.78w/L
All grow well, the monte Carlo carpet good but i didnt have the reds that i want...
So, i put 2 more T5.
The change from 2 to 4 lamps was on the same day.
No Algae booms, no this or that like i used to read about.

My photoperiod starts with 2 lamps than half a hour it turns the other 2 on.
By the end of the day, it shuts down first 2 and half a hour later the other 2...

Keep it simple. Its just plants  

Just need light and nutrients, co2 included on them...


hixy said:


> lovely tank well done


Thanks!


Marius_20 said:


> Beautiful tank.


Thank you!


zozo said:


> Haha. Just kidding..  With a title like Wet Dream maybe some like this, but than she wouldn't look so good with her wearing scuba gear..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dirty mind  

Luis Batista

Sent from my Nokia 3310


----------



## Luis Batista (26 Oct 2015)

Luis Batista


----------



## Madhav (2 Sep 2016)

you have a large list of live stock but hardly seen any in the picture.... nice tank though


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Sep 2016)

Luis Batista said:


> You dirty mind


Acho que nao estas bem a ver o que o termo to titlo do aqua em ingles quer dizer


----------



## imak (6 Sep 2016)

Será?  Se assim for vai ter uma bela surpresa, mas acho que sabe.  Eheh 

Fish must be so happy in there


----------



## Mark Allen (6 Sep 2016)

Great tank, really healthly looking.

Are the bubbles on the plants pearling of CO2 collecting?


----------



## Luis Batista (7 Sep 2016)

Madhav said:


> you have a large list of live stock but hardly seen any in the picture.... nice tank though


In a heavily planted tank like this one you don't usually see all the fish, all the time...

Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luis Batista (7 Sep 2016)

LondonDragon said:


> Acho que nao estas bem a ver o que o termo to titlo do aqua em ingles quer dizer


Bem me parecia que tu eras português pá 
Sim eu sei. A ideia foi mesmo essa 

Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luis Batista (7 Sep 2016)

imak said:


> Será?  Se assim for vai ter uma bela surpresa, mas acho que sabe.  Eheh
> 
> Fish must be so happy in there



Yes I think so... they must be happy despite the weekly wc...

Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luis Batista (7 Sep 2016)

Mark Allen said:


> Great tank, really healthly looking.
> 
> Are the bubbles on the plants pearling of CO2 collecting?


Thanks.
It's Pearling. The miriophilum tuberculatum pearls a lot! 


Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Sep 2016)

Luis Batista said:


> Bem me parecia que tu eras português pá


Ando perdido por estes lados a 27 anos!! 


Luis Batista said:


> Sim eu sei. A ideia foi mesmo essa


Haha mesmo a portuguesa


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Sep 2016)

Luis Batista said:


> Bem me parecia que tu eras português pá
> Sim eu sei. A ideia foi mesmo essa Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


Paulo, according to Google translate he called you a Portuguese shovel


----------



## kadoxu (7 Sep 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> Paulo, according to Google translate he called you a Portuguese shovel


Ahahahah! I can't stop laughing!  In this case the word we also use for shovel doesn't really mean anything, it's just a weird way to end a sentence.


----------



## Luis Batista (8 Sep 2016)

kadoxu said:


> Ahahahah! I can't stop laughing!  In this case the word we also use for shovel doesn't really mean anything, it's just a weird way to end a sentence.


Portuguese sayings are the best, pá!

Sent from my Nokia 3310!


----------



## Luis Batista (8 Sep 2016)

Last photos of this setup...
It as been a hell of a ride    



Sent from my Nokia 3310!


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Sep 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> Paulo, according to Google translate he called you a Portuguese shovel


Hahaha it also means that! but not in that sentence! lol


----------



## BettsBP (15 Nov 2016)

Amazing


----------

